# Being an Extremely Slow Worker



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

I take forever to do anything and everything. I get distracted, lose my train of thought, hyper focus, blank out. It takes me hours to get ready in the morning, days to finish homework assignments. HELP! I don't want this to translate to a job I get. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

its all apart of having anxiety... but yah I was super slow at my job...

while it took every one an hr to 45 mins to do donuts..it took me 3...

I tried and tried to go faster but I couldn't
I jut couldn't...


When I left I blamed myself endlessly, saying I was slow/stupid ... b/c I wasn't fas like everyone else..

But that's going t happen, we aren't going to be perfect for everything..

and I had to realize.. the job wasn't right for me, instead of harping on myself.. it wasn't right for me..not the other way around.. b/c its freaking dunkin donuts lol
its not all that lol..and its minimum wage...

You have to find the job right for you  

and be kind to yourself.. b/c if everyone else at my job had to deal w/ the anxiety I dealt with..they might not be fast either


----------



## dredd (Jan 19, 2011)

I am struggling with this right now in my life and my current job. 

For me, SA plays a part, but also depression and maybe mild ADHD. 

I have found that sometimes the work atmosphere makes a difference because I have had jobs where I have flourished.

I wish I had some helpful advise. Know that you are not alone.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I get lost in thoughtlessness while working. 30 minutes can go by where I've done nothing but stare at the same words on the screen not really reading them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm total opposite. I always do everything fast.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm slow at everything too. I think it might be because of depression.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

JD91 said:


> I take forever to do anything and everything. I get distracted, lose my train of thought, hyper focus, blank out. It takes me hours to get ready in the morning, days to finish homework assignments. HELP! I don't want this to translate to a job I get. Has anyone else had this problem?


I'm the same way, and it's so hard for me to feel accomplished when I do something. I've been working at my one job for 7 years, and people who are new can do things faster and better than me because I'm so slow. I think you just need to become a little more focused and try not to aim for jobs that are fast paced or have quotas.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't say I'm extremely slow, but I'm not as fast as some of my co-workers and it's a job where I have to multitask and move at a quick pace when the workload is high. I'm too paranoid I will make mistakes if I speed up too much. I may be slower but I honestly think I do a better job than most of the other people.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

JD91 said:


> I take forever to do anything and everything. I get distracted, lose my train of thought, hyper focus, blank out. It takes me hours to get ready in the morning, days to finish homework assignments. HELP! I don't want this to translate to a job I get. Has anyone else had this problem?


Take ephedrine. It will make you work much faster.

I would suggest amphetamine, but the dumb loser government tries to make that nearly impossible to get.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I super slow too. I focus on the small things that no one else notices.


----------



## dcon94 (Feb 23, 2015)

ohhh, this is why I was so slow in my old job, it was before I knew about social anxiety, thought I just had poor hand-eye co-ordination or something. This makes a lot of sense now aha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Are the meds you can get to help? For example ADD meds to help with concentration?


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Are the meds you can get to help? For example ADD meds to help with concentration?


I think you have to doctor shop to get them prescribed. I went to a $600 an hour psychiatrist last week then he tells me that he won't prescribe cognitive enhancing drugs because it would be 'unethical'.... Even when I've basically told him I have the symptoms of ADD.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mimu said:


> I think you have to doctor shop to get them prescribed. I went to a $600 an hour psychiatrist last week then he tells me that he won't prescribe cognitive enhancing drugs because it would be 'unethical'.... Even when I've basically told him I have the symptoms of ADD.


I love how it would be unethical for him to prescribe you those but he's happy to charge you someones weekly wage for a single hour of "work".


----------

